# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Mochi

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Mochi est une lapine née fin octobre 2019 et prise en charge par l'association en décembre 2021. Elle a été utilisée en laboratoire pour des prélèvements sanguins. Actuellement en famille d'accueil, elle découvre la vie de lapine de compagnie avec Laëtitia et Marco.


Son caractère
Mochi est une lapine très active, très pot de colle et très gentille. Elle adore les câlins, fait des bisous avec les nez, se colle à ses humains, leur saute sur les genoux et craque des dents de plaisir.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Mochi en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Mochi pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------


## White Rabbit

Mochi est une lapine câline, très gourmande, dynamique, joueuse et très bien dans ses pattes. Elle sait ce qu'elle veut et se débrouille pour l'obtenir. Bref, une miss qui croque la vie à pleines dents!

----------


## White Rabbit

Mochi n'est pas une lapine très joueuse, mais elle adore son tunnel. 
Son nouveau truc, c'est s'installer derrière sa FA lorsque celle-ci est assise sur une chaise.   :Smile:  
C'est une lapine très sociable, y compris avec les inconnus, qui a un énorme besoin d'explorer et de grimper. Elle apprécie d'avoir de la compagnie, y compris celle du chat de sa FA.

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------

